# root buitengesloten?

## neonapster

hey iedereen 

ik ben relatief nieuw in gentoo installaties om niet te zeggen noob  :Smile: 

probleem,

ik heb een installatie uitgevoerd van gentoo in vmware ( om test redenen )

nu bij het inloggen kan ik niet als root inloggen enkel met de user die ik aangemaakt heb.

ook in bash kan ik geen root privileges krijgen.

ik krijg enkel te zien dat ik daar de bevoegdheid niet voor heb.

is er iemand die een aankooppunt kan geven.

zou op zen minst graag root rechten hebben in bash

alvast bedankt.

----------

## siebz0r

Je kunt een live cd/dvd booten en dan het root wachtwoord overschrijven.

Om dit te doen moet je zorgen dat je in je installatie chroot. Eenmaal in de chroot kun je het root wachtwoord resetten met passwd.

In de Gentoo handbook (installatiehandleiding) wordt ook een chroot gedaan, daar kun je zien hoe dit moet. Succes  :Wink: 

----------

## renee77

hoi

Je kunt het root wachtwoord veranderen na inloggen van de user door via ctr alt f2 in een terminal te komen. (mag ook ctr als F3 tm F6 zijn  :Smile: )

Daar type je passwd root 

en verander je het wachtwoord.

Groetjes Eva

----------

